# Driving a trike in Portugal



## Gonzo393 (Jan 13, 2019)

In the UK I can drive a 3 wheeled trike of any engine size on a UK car licence. Is it the same in Portugal or do I need to obtain a motorbike licence? I'm particularly keen on a nice Honda Goldwing trike but need clarity before committing to buy it. Thanks in advance for any replies, Iain


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm sorry I do not know the answer to your question. I have seen a few Can Am three wheelers being driven here (the ones with the 2 wheels in the front). If you can find a dealer in Portugal who sells the CAn Am 3 wheelers then they may be able to answer your question.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

For up to date information just pop along to a Driving School ((Escola de Condução) and enquire - or pop into a couple to get a consensus - take along your current license and some vehicle details - in UK some trikes are classed as two wheel where as some motorbike and side car are classed as trikes


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

My husband ride/drive a Kawasaki trike. Two back wheels/one front.
Been using his normal license for cars.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Gonzo393 said:


> In the UK I can drive a 3 wheeled trike of any engine size on a UK car licence. Is it the same in Portugal or do I need to obtain a motorbike licence? I'm particularly keen on a nice Honda Goldwing trike but need clarity before committing to buy it. Thanks in advance for any replies, Iain


On paper all EU states get same rules. In Germany are two different dates for trike licences. 
First: licence B before 19.01.2013 like cars, trailer max. 750Kg allowed.
Second:get licence after 18.01.2013: licence A or A1, no trailer allowed.


----------

